
Show HN: Header-only C++14 file for bootstrapping projects - Uptrenda
https://github.com/robertsdotpm/h.h
======
Uptrenda
I added a credits file just now for those concerned about authorship and GPL
compatibility. Credits and copyright notices were already in the code but this
should make it clearer where everything came from.

